# Eggs: Raw or cooked



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Our vet said that we should put in egg in his diet. It will help his coat for winter. But our vet was in a bad car accident and is out and I dont know who to ask. So im asking y'all.

Do I give him the egg Raw or cooked?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Doesn't matter, you can serve them either way. My dogs are on a raw diet of meat and they get a raw egg, whole....shell and all (my littlest one prefers hers to go thru the blender first!), at least once/week.

Before we went to raw we used to scramble an egg for each animal every Sunday morning while doing our own.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

We give them raw. Some eat the shell, some don't. The shell will pass through them undigested. Ours love frozen raw eggs as a treat on hot days


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I am gonna cook it for him. I tried to give him the raw but he wouldn't take it. So he will get cooked in the microwave.


----------



## bluesbarby (Apr 10, 2007)

I mix the raw egg in with Riley's kibble once a week. He also gets a spoonful of pumpkin with each meal.


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

All you guys plz tell me that when you say "raw" you don't mean like straight out of the fridge......

Because if thats the case you guys should be aware that some eggs contain samonella viruses (or is it bacteria?) and that they can only be killed with heat, its a very serious illness it can kill a person in a matter of time, if they don't get medical help right away. Even heating the egg a little can kill the virus (or bacteria). Well anyway this is what i was told and i'm letting you know, im not 100% sure if that is the whole truth, but i wouldn't risk it anyway.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I always roll my eyes when I hear the raw egg with salmonella story. It is, of course, true. There is a risk of salmonella poisoning from raw eggs. But I gotta tell you that I've been eating cookie dough for most of my 24 years and have never had a problem, lol.

Ever heard of the fox in the hen house? He was there for raw eggs


----------



## dog08 (Sep 20, 2007)

cooked food. i dont want my deg getting use to eating raw food. it might eat smaller animals around


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

It's a personal preferance, but if you're going to feed the shell, please pulverize it (I place them between a dishtowel and crush into powder using a rolling pin).


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

FilleBelle said:


> I always roll my eyes when I hear the raw egg with salmonella story. It is, of course, true. There is a risk of salmonella poisoning from raw eggs. But I gotta tell you that I've been eating cookie dough for most of my 24 years and have never had a problem, lol.
> 
> Ever heard of the fox in the hen house? He was there for raw eggs



Yup keep rolling them.LOL. That question came up in the discussion that we were having with my professor but did you know that cookie dough isn't made the same way it was made before? The raw egg is heat slightly, to kill any bacteria then its used for cookie dough. So i would still be very suspicious of the raw egg, but i have no problem or worries at all about eating a whole bucket of cookie dough! LOL!

LOL, so 24 yrs of eating cookie dough? well i hope you don't eat it for breakfast, lunch and dinner, cuz then i'd worried about you.ROFL.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

My guys get eggs fairly often. Usually cooked - no particular reason - it just happens that way - probably because I'm cooking anyway - 

One thing about the shells though, I do crush them into a fine powder and add it to their food.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

I give my little pomeranian raw egg in her food every now and then and I give her pumpkin (plain not the pie filling)all the time, sometimes I cook the egg but she usually gets it raw. As for the salmonella, yes it is a possibility, but if the eggs come from a good source, and are stored properly and kept cold the risk is very minor. According to the U.S. Department of Agriculture Food Safety and Inspection Service 
<http://www.fsis.usda.gov/ophs/risk/>
there are an average of 46.8 Billion eggs produced for the US per year. Of those 2.3 million contain salmonella. Now I know that 2.3 million is a lot BUT if take the time to do the math it is something like .049%, which mean 4.9 eggs out of every 10,000 eggs have salmonella(it has been a long time since I was in a math class so check it yourself). My Mother in Law is a doctor (a people doctor not a vet) and they put a raw egg in every time they make milkshakes (for people not pups), I let my kids drink them that way and when we make shakes at home I usually crack an egg in as well. Everyone has to weigh the risks for themselves, but personally I let my 2 year old drink shakes with a raw egg in it. With a .049% risk I have bigger things to worry about.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

Raw egg whites contain a protein called avidin, which can deplete your dog of biotin, one of the B vitamins. Biotin is essential to your dog’s growth and coat health. The lack of it can cause hair loss, weakness, growth retardation, or skeleton deformity. Raw egg yolks contain enough biotin to prevent the deficiency, so this is not a problem with raw whole eggs. If youre just feeding the whites though, cook them. As long as it is the whole egg, youre fine!


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

nlkeple said:


> My Mother in Law is a doctor (a people doctor not a vet) and they put a raw egg in every time they make milkshakes (for people not pups), I let my kids drink them that way and when we make shakes at home I usually crack an egg in as well.


Ew. I'm not saying that I wouldn't do it for health reasons, but a raw egg in a milkshake? Never heard of that.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

You actually can't taste it at all. 1 egg for a blender full of shakes. It actually improves the texture of the shakes.


----------



## anneh (Sep 26, 2007)

I have been putting a raw egg yolk on my dogs food for over 40 years especially when I used to feed kibble at which time it was daily. Now that they are on a fresh mostly raw diet they get the egg about once a week or more. I only use organic eggs. We have never had a sick dog from doing it  I think its good either way but if your dog is getting an otherwise all cooked diet the addition of a raw egg yolk (when using raw I don't add the white)will at least be one source of living food and enzymes 
anneh


starry15 said:


> Our vet said that we should put in egg in his diet. It will help his coat for winter. But our vet was in a bad car accident and is out and I dont know who to ask. So im asking y'all.
> 
> Do I give him the egg Raw or cooked?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> Ew. I'm not saying that I wouldn't do it for health reasons, but a raw egg in a milkshake? Never heard of that.


I used to do it too, its supposed to be nutritous,lol. however i'll never do it again, at least not straight out of the fridge, warming it up a tad would probably iliminate any bacteria though. 

There is a spanish saying that goes like this "Es mejor prevenir que lamentar" literally translated its says "Its better to prevent than to lament," idc if the percentage is .049% or w/e thats big enough to give me reasons not to use raw eggs. FYI i do know that .049% is very very very low but still.....lol, sorry i'm very suspicious and cautious about food,lol, the one i eat and especially the one my pooch eats.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

dog08 said:


> cooked food. i dont want my deg getting use to eating raw food. it might eat smaller animals around


 that has nothing to do with feeding, that is all about training. 


Now, on the subject of raw eggs....
Dogs are NOT humans, they digest differently than we do therefore salmonella is less likely to affect them.


> warming it up a tad would probably iliminate any bacteria though.


honestly now, how does one warm it up a tad? I mean, if I wanted to eat raw hamburg... warming it up a tad wouldnt protect me from anything....I'm not sure about eggs as I wouldnt even know how to go about "warming" them up....
raw eggs are NOT going to cause any problems in your dog, its NATURAL. Raw diet is NATURAL, nature has a way to work things out.




> did you know that cookie dough isn't made the same way it was made before? The raw egg is heat slightly, to kill any bacteria then its used for cookie dough.


Not the ones my mother made and not the ones I make, I eat that raw too and dont warm a thing up.
I also will lick the spoon of a cake mix too, no samonella issues for me... 
You are more likely to get samonella poisioning from poor food prep practices than the actual food.



starry15 said:


> Our vet said that we should put in egg in his diet. It will help his coat for winter.


However... I dont know really what a raw egg is going to do for your dogs coat for winter?? Usually it is fed for a healthier looking coat. 

You would get FAR better results with a good fish oil than eggs.


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Wimble Woof said:


> :
> 
> honestly now, how does one warm it up a tad? I mean, if I wanted to eat raw hamburg... warming it up a tad wouldnt protect me from anything....I'm not sure about eggs as I wouldnt even know how to go about "warming" them up....
> raw eggs are NOT going to cause any problems in your dog, its NATURAL. Raw diet is NATURAL, nature has a way to work things out.
> ...


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Jr. Dog Expert;128169Raw meat and raw eggs can contain bacteria such as Salmonella [ital said:


> and E. coli [ital] that can be harmful to pets. In addition, raw eggs contain an enzyme called avidin that decreases the absorption of biotin (a B vitamin), which can lead to skin and coat problems.


I cant help but notice that the fact that the egg yolk has enough biotin to offset this possibility is left out...



> Feeding your pet raw bones may seem like a natural and healthy option that might occur if your pet lived in the wild. However, this can be very dangerous for a domestic pet, who might choke on bones, or sustain a grave injury should the bone splinter and become lodged in or puncture your pet’s digestive tract.


Whats the main difference from my domestic dog and a coyote? If anything thankfully my domestic dog will have the advantage of veterinary treatment in this event...

http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pets_peoplefoodtoavoid
[/QUOTE]
And as soon as I read this


> The Iams Company is the sponsor of the ASPCA Pet Nutrition and Science Advisory Service


 off of that link, anything that is written is biased and IMO discredited as Iams will try to sell their products so there is no way that they will recognize raw, grain free, or home cooked as adequate, that would be bad for buisness no?

I can pull a gozillion links off the internet stating that raw feeding is far superior to cooked or processed as well as perfectly safe.

Dont think for a minute I havent done my research and read both sides of the story before deciding on this for my guys, trust me I have.
However when ever a website negatively speaks of raw feeding in anyway, they can never seem to respond to rebuttles??
Second chance ranch 's take on raw
http://www.secondchanceranch.com/tra...eat/index.html

Rebuttle for Second chance ranch.
http://rawfed.com/myths/rebuttal5.html

No response ....

AVMA's take on raw feeding
http://www.avma.org/onlnews/javma/jan05/050115ww.asp

Rebuttle for AVMA
http://www.rawlearning.com/responsetoAVMA1.html


No response.....

So although I seem to speak so "matter of factly" forgive me, but I am just going to trust nature on this one. 
Science isnt all its cracked up to be.

Negative rep point number one!!! lol


> Refrain from posting opinions while not presenting evidence, and discrediting others posts, this only generates arguments.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

I think the bottom line is that there is a .049% chance of getting an infected egg. And even if you get an infected egg, you do not necessarily get sick so the actual risk is less than .049%. Some people think this is an extremely small risk, and not worth making a big deal about, other people think that any risk that can be prevented should be prevented. Ultimately it is up to you and what makes you feel more comfortable. Since there are pro's and con's on both sides of the fence. You have to look at the facts .049 and weigh that against your own judgment. No matter what decision you make, I'm sure your pup will benefit from egg in whichever form being added.


----------



## ChillisMom (Aug 25, 2007)

Just a question for those of you that feed raw eggs, do you bake the eggshells before adding it to your dogs food? I've read somewhere that it gets rid of the bacteria?


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Just wondering how you would bake the shell, and still have a raw egg? Not trying to be a smart butt, just couldn't think of any other way to ask it. How often are you guys giving the doggies an egg?


----------



## ChillisMom (Aug 25, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> Just wondering how you would bake the shell, and still have a raw egg? Not trying to be a smart butt, just couldn't think of any other way to ask it. How often are you guys giving the doggies an egg?


 Crack the egg open and then just put the shell in there on a baking sheet, sorry I didn't explain, lol.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

I see. I'm not a poultry expert (I eat a lot of chicken though), but I would think there's a lot more bacteria in the raw egg, than in the shell itself.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

I feed probably 2 eggs a week per dog, sometimes.
its not part of their daily diet, more of a treat, they love them.
I have never heard of baking the shell honestly.
I just hand the whole egg to the dogs, they bite down and start eating.
I dont grind the shell into fine powders or handle the eggs much, just hand it over and they eat it.
Sometimes I'll freeze the egg and give them a yummy frozen treat too.

The bottom line with raw anything is your personal comfort level with it.


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

nlkeple said:


> I think the bottom line is that there is a .049% chance of getting an infected egg. And even if you get an infected egg, you do not necessarily get sick so the actual risk is less than .049%. Some people think this is an extremely small risk, and not worth making a big deal about, other people think that any risk that can be prevented should be prevented. Ultimately it is up to you and what makes you feel more comfortable. Since there are pro's and con's on both sides of the fence. You have to look at the facts .049 and weigh that against your own judgment. No matter what decision you make, I'm sure your pup will benefit from egg in whichever form being added.


I agree with you its really up to the person, as for me many of you can see that im one of those ppl who avoid a risk no matter who small it may be.lol. I think that its playing russian rullette, i mean there are times when there are outbreaks of certain things that no one would suspect would happen because of the low percent risks. Like some E coli outbreaks, just me though.....lol.



Wimble Woof said:


> I can pull a gozillion links off the internet stating that raw feeding is far superior to cooked or processed as well as perfectly safe.


Well will agree with you to a certain extent, i do believe that raw is beneficial to a certain point, but then again it has its risks. 

And really, just because you can pull a "gozillion" websites sawing something doesn't prove anything. I can probably pull websites that say onion and chocolate is good for dogs but is it? NO. Its just that so many ppl that like to contradict a common believe are ppl who make websites like these. 

And as for far superior, idk about that, i mean it really all depends on the dog, some do good on raw feeding yet im sure others reject it, same thing for the "less superior" cooked or processed foods. Take my dog for example, he only is fed dry food, i've never switched his diet, and guess what? I've never seen a more healtier dog, has a healthy appetite, never looks depressed, and he has never had to visit the vet (except for vaccinations), he even got hypothermia once (my dumb fault i might add), and he was shaken up at first but by the morning he was up ready to go out, it seemed like nothing ever happened. So im sure that it depends greatly on the dog rather than the food.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

I'll actually agree with you on your points about dog vs the food... as well as the "gozillion" links, what you said is what I am trying to say about internet links its easy to pull a lot of stuff off the net and pass it off as valid.


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Wimble Woof said:


> I'll actually agree with you on your points about dog vs the food... as well as the "gozillion" links, what you said is what I am trying to say about internet links its easy to pull a lot of stuff off the net and pass it off as valid.


  Couldn't be happier that we agreed!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

When I worked for a breeder she had her own chickens and we got so stocked up on eggs that we started giving the dogs at least one raw egg per day over their kibble. All of them ate the eggs, some wouldnt eat the egg by itself though. All 10-12 dogs ate at least one egg sometimes 2 eggs everyday for about a year and NEVER got sick. I never heard of feeding the shell though.

*Most* of the salmonella contaminated eggs the salmonella is located on the outside shell. So if you wash them the risk of salmonella poisoning goes even farther down.


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> When I worked for a breeder she had her own chickens and we got so stocked up on eggs that we started giving the dogs at least one raw egg per day over their kibble. All of them ate the eggs, some wouldnt eat the egg by itself though. All 10-12 dogs ate at least one egg sometimes 2 eggs everyday for about a year and NEVER got sick. I never heard of feeding the shell though.
> 
> *Most* of the salmonella contaminated eggs the salmonella is located on the outside shell. So if you wash them the risk of salmonella poisoning goes even farther down.


You said it, she had her own chickens, i would feel much safer feeding jr raw eggs if they were from my chickens, but since they are processed i don't trust them so much, i mean i've seen how they mass-raise chickens and its not pretty. 

And still, if we cross out the possibilty of samonella there are still many other microbe that exist, I mean they put warnings (if you can call them that) more like a caution, on egg cartons that say that eggs need to be thoroughly cooked to reduce risk of becoming ill, unless thats boggus then i'll refrain from feeding any dog i know raw eggs, cooked eggs every now and then, but not raw....


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Organic brown eggs are good. The chickens are not caged and are vegetarian fed, totally healthy. No antibiotics or pesticides.


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> Organic brown eggs are good. The chickens are not caged and are vegetarian fed, totally healthy. No antibiotics or pesticides.


Okay thats good to know, but what about those that feed their pooches white eggs, the brown egg sounds healthy though. We go to a local farm to get eggs and milk, i think they sell brown eggs, didn't know there was a difference! Thanks!


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Jr. Dog Expert said:


> there are still many other microbe that exist, QUOTE]
> 
> Do you have any idea how many microbes you ingest on a day to day basis? Do you eat mayonaise on anything?
> point here is: Its not eating raw eggs that is the serious issue for many things, its eating in general.
> ...


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

I guess i should have elaborated....i meant more of the harmful bacteria, of course i'm well aware that there are microbial cultures on everything. 

ANYWAY, after a little though it really doesn't matter, there are food recalls true, but there are also human food recalls and outbreaks like the big problem a while ago with E coli in lettuce(or spinach, something to that effect). There is nothing to stop the next outbreak from being some fatal bacteria in eggs and same goes from "our trusted dog foods". Im well aware of how many the products we buy are processed and truth be told it really sickens me. Im sure there is the same thing happening for dog foods. Really there is no right or wrong way to feed your dog, no matter in what way you want to put it, thing is that the essential minerals and vitamens are there, that way they have a healthy immune system to be able to fight of those "other microbes".


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

also,Jr.Dog Expert, I am sorry if I seem to be picking on you... I dont intend to, however your posts always get me typing.... hope you understand. Nothing personal


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

Repent!! The end is near!!! The microbes are coming  !!!

Sorry, not picking on anyone, it is just there are 3-4 or maybe more posts all about microbes and it made me laugh.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Jr. Dog Expert said:


> Okay thats good to know, but what about those that feed their pooches white eggs, the brown egg sounds healthy though. We go to a local farm to get eggs and milk, i think they sell brown eggs, didn't know there was a difference! Thanks!


White and brown eggs are mostly the same except 2 things. One, they come from different breeds of chickens. And two, brown eggs are usually the organic ones and white eggs usually are not. Both can be organic it just depends what type of chicken the farm has (organic comes from family farms, not factory farms). If it says organic, whatever the food is, it means the animals were not fed antibiotics or pesticides in their foods, they were treated humanely, they were not caged. As long as you see "USDA Organic" on the box or package you know the things I listed above are true for that food. My favorite brand is "Organic Valley", they are the best for dairy products.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

However, in my case, its harder to have "organic" or free range white layers, they truely are a timid bird especially the breed I have (most common white layer) now, something spooks them, like the cat walking by minding his own affairs, they dont lay... if there is a storm during the night, no white eggs... my brown layers are very reliable and more "ballsy" if the cat walks too close to them, they chase him... my leghorns are back in the coop and moulting. (thats a dramatization) 
So perhaps that is the reason that white eggs are more factory farmed, I dont know, but white free range eggs are harder to come by when out searching for fresh farm eggs.


----------



## War (Oct 1, 2007)

I feed my dog 2 eggs a week as a treat .
I cook it. 
I scramble it or just boil them.
It's just my personal preference as far as cooking it goes.


----------



## gone2thedogs (Aug 12, 2007)

Just to clarify, USDA Organic does _not_ mean free-range, humane handling, small family farms, etc. The organic label simply refers to what went into the chicken (type of feed, lack of antibiotics and chemical exposure). Cage-free is a completely separate issue, and is not synonymous with humane handling. Many "cage-free" facilities are in fact huge factory operations where the hens are crammed into over-crowded barns and pens. 

There are smaller egg producers which do a nice job of raising their chickens appropriately. But just seeing "USDA organic" or "cage-free" on a label doesn't tell you this. Consumers need to do their research. 

Our eggs come from a small, local chicken farm right outside SF which allows the hens to roam and lay freely. They are fed organically and because they're pasture-raised they also get to eat plenty of grubs and insects, a natural part of the chicken diet. I swear these eggs taste better than any factory eggs from the supermarket with an "organic" label slapped on the side. And because the eggs I buy were harvested fresh that day or the day before, with minimal handling, I'm pretty comfortable giving them raw to my dogs. Shell and all.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

gone2thedogs said:


> They are fed organically and because they're pasture-raised they also get to eat plenty of grubs and insects, a natural part of the chicken diet. I swear these eggs taste better than any factory eggs from the supermarket with an "organic" label slapped on the side.


Dont you find they have almost a sweet taste?? Anyways, this is how it is with my hens, organic foods and plenty of grubs 'n creepy crawlies **yum yum**


----------



## gone2thedogs (Aug 12, 2007)

I hadn't really thought of it as "sweet" before, but... there's definitely _something_ different about the taste. The yolks look richer, too. All that grubby goodness.


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

I gave star a raw egg today! He loved it


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Yay!!
Good to hear.
Atleast you have heard both sides of the arguement/debate.


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Wimble Woof said:


> also,Jr.Dog Expert, I am sorry if I seem to be picking on you... I dont intend to, however your posts always get me typing.... hope you understand. Nothing personal


ROFL!!! There is no reason why you should apologize, in fact i kinda like being "picked on", in truth i think that through discussion and contradiction a a topic is refined because it gets the posters thinking, and looking at things from a different perspective.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Good stuff!


----------

